# From Production to Custom Flashlights, & how it happened!



## Mr.Official (Apr 1, 2020)

[FONT=&quot]I've always been a flashlight enthusiast. starting from a standpoint of preparation and extending into multi use tools, as well as general tool collecting flashlights have always been at the forefront of my personal interest right next to my knife collection. As someone who puts a high price on quality and usefulness flashlights play a big part in my EDC, my work, and in relation to general necessity. 

I started my flashlight collecting with a nitecore MH2C because of the very innovative, (especially at the time), ability to plug a micro USB charging port straight into the body of the light to recharge your unit. With the addition of a spare 18650 battery and a solar charger this setup gave me a solid standing on the platform of emergency lighting and power. From there it grew into EDC lights when I picked up a very simplistic unit from "energizer", lol. Just a small 2x AAA pen light unit that has a stainless steel construction with plastic end cap and metal ignition button on the tail cap. I picked it up when I was working at Advanced Auto Parts after finding myself constantly looking through 'small parts bins' day after day and it served my purposes really well, in fact I still have the light and I still employ it in the roll of a backup bag light. But it certainly left a lot to be desired. When in comparison to my regular EDC it didn't exactly fit in with my Sebenza 21 & koch tool solo's, or any of the other gear I'd carry on a day by day basis. So I decided to up the ante a bit and go for something a bit pocket worthy in relation to the other gear I liked to carry. This led me to a streetlight stylus pro pen light very much in the same design fashion as the energizer in nearly every way besides construction, (funny enough that specific light does not in fact work anymore wile the energizer continues to kick A$$, lol). Just another 2x AAA light with the only addition to performance being the momentary on setting, and similar one choice light level, (on & off). After this getting more and more into EDC light specifically I went through quite a few options in the following months. From Trunite Ti3 & Ti4 pocket and pen lights, to the original Light S1 baton, even tried out Inova keychain light (which is still an awesome unit to date). Then going into some better lights for my camp and Prep gear from Fenix UC35 and the newer UC30 to Streamlight Strion light which is an incredible unit (lacking only in power conservation and mode changing capabilities of a lot of units on the market today). And I got into the newer lineup from Olight with the S2R baton unit and have been very impressed with the performance and capability in such a size conscious package, and the Beta QRV2 CU version being the last EDC light I purchased and again being very impressed, even now after 2 years, both with performance, durability, & reliability. with the addition of a few Panasonic Enelope rechargeable cells it's more than perfect for me. (I even purchased a second unit after a the scare of thinking it had been lost). I plan to try out the new Ti variation here soon as well, just for weight comparison and considerations. All this to say the Beta QRV2 was the only light option available to purchase after finding Prometheus lights. [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]I stumbled across Prometheus Lights soon after the company started and was immediately impressed. Both with the innovation and commitment Jason Hui had put forth into the creation of the company. For me as an aspiring knife maker his journey from the start of the company was beyond impressive. I immediately fell in love with with his work and more specifically the Alpha flashlight he was custom making at the time (before the ready-made line had been released), and in fact it was the first unit I ever came across in which I actually considered, (or wanted), to spend the type of money on that his work merited. Especially being 20/ 21 years old & in collage at the time, (as collage life didn't allow for much financial reservations especially for reach into any custom market), with my existing enthusiasm for high end & custom knives having already grown to that arena, my money and budget was pretty well spread out. BUT, I was beyond impressed with the Jason Hui as an individual, and his accomplishments as a business owner, (being as I was in collage for business administration myself, his company was even the subject of a few papers throughout my collage career). Remembering his first kickstarter and the goal to incorporate his first CNC to help produce his Alpha pens, and the consistent growth he was able to maintain as both a custom maker and company owner was not just incredible it was so inspiring to see him accomplish what I have dreamed of. He made it very clear that it was possible for someone, even like me, to one day achieve my own goals even in a different industry, (however closely related lights, pens, EDC items and of course knives are seemingly connected, different industries all the same). Though to see what his commitment to his product and brand had accomplished, seeing what hard work, determination, and consistency in the attempt to bring his company and product to the next level could do for someone willing to take the time to accomplish their dream was an inspiration. He was truly the first person to make me think I could actually make it happen myself one day, following his example of excellence in his work. Because of this Prometheus Lights hold a special place in my love for Flashlights especially, but as I am a collector of both flashlights and pens his work is represented in both collections (and will continue to be in any venture as I will always choose to support this brand as long as it remains). His Alpha light Introduced me to the world of Custom Flashlights and I have never been more satisfied with a purchase (truly). It took me a wile to catch the limited runs available wile I had money to spare. But wile I now have his Alpha custom, and Alpha Carbon, as well as his incredible BetaQRV2 lights, I have dove head first into the custom flashlight world and loved every second of it. My collection continues to grow and will certainly be adding his latest works as soon as possible. Those being the Delta light, (various models most likely), as well an Alpha Titanium to complete my lineup, and of course an alpha shorty to complete the my full range but also to show my continued support and to do what I can for an individual and company that, (wile unknowingly), inspired me to undergo the venture I've just recently begun. Something else I'd like to point out is how this company has advanced the industry as a whole. With the introduction of the Icarus driver into the flashlight market, which Jason Hui personally designed and created with the help of one of Silicon Vally's top circuit board programmer's (as his site states) had revolutionized flashlight capability and user compatibility for the very best in personalization as well as adaptability for user optimization. No other driver in the world is as customizable and user programable as his Icarus board. I have never used or been more happy with the innovation of one product component. The industry as a whole should tip their hats to his ingenuity, I know I certainly have. For all that Prometheus has done for the industry and me personally, even inadvertently, I'd like to say Thank you, 1000x over. Without Jason's example I'm not sure how long it would have taken me to get into such rewarding hobby or take action to begin my own venture. Thank you Jason, & to all those at prometheus lights. You been a inspiration in more ways than you could imagine. [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]I just wanted to share this with everyone because I believe such a big impact even on just one individual should be recognized and acknowledged. I only hope that one day my work could impact even one person half as much as Jason's has on me. This is the reason my hobby's and interest has evolved the way it has and in the direction in which it has. The reason why I'm here on candle power forums. I look forward to becoming more involved in the industry and expanding upon my knowledge and love for the flashlight world. I can't wait to add some more lights to my collection and I hope to be able to give back some of what I've learned as well. So thank you Candle Power forums for giving s this platform to become more acquainted with our shared hobby and allowing us all to enjoy it together. [/FONT]


I'll go ahead and list my current lights as this seems like a pretty cool theme across the forum.
(In order of purchase)...

*Production Units*:
· Nitecore MH2C 
· Energizer 'generic' 2xAAA
· Streamlight Stylus Pr0
· Trunite Ti3
· Trunite Ti4 
· Fenix UC35
· Beta QRV2 cu*
· Fenix UC30
· (backup) Beta QRV2 cu
· Olight S2R Baton 

*Custom Lights:
*[FONT=&quot]· Prometheus Alpha Custom
· Prometheus Alpha Carbon
· Reylight LAN Damascus (w/ Tritium)[/FONT]


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Apr 8, 2020)

That's a lot of writing. I'll be honest, i just skimmed it. 

Welcome to CPF.


----------



## RedLED (Apr 10, 2020)

Welcome aboard...

Also, paragraphs are free here.


----------



## Cree XHP 70 LED (Apr 27, 2020)

Welcome to CPF. I might look like a newbie but have changed my username over the decades and with it, so does the join date.

I would need 30 mg of adderall to write that much. LOL


----------



## MauriceM (Sep 11, 2020)

Hi, I am brand new too on the forum but not in the world of flashlights. It's true that your story is impressive but it's interesting, thanks for sharing your experience


----------

